# Diatomaceous Earth on pasture?



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone sprinkled it around in a pasture to help control worm eggs on the soil/plants? I'm not a big fan of using it for internal de-worming but I figured maybe in their house, in the bedding, and outside might help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No never have. But I had it out free choice.
However, I do have to say though, if your goats are really wormy, DE will not control worms that bad. 
You will need something else for treatment.

How is their gums/eye, membranes color?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I clean out the barn, I always sprinkle DE in the barn before laying down new straw. I think it does help with lice and such in the barn area.

Did you get a chance to go to OSU with your goat?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have always been told that DE doesn't work well if it gets wet. Don't know for sure, I have never had much luck with it killing anything. Even when I put bugs in a jar of DE, they stay alive for weeks. sigh.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree with lottsagoats, it's never really worked for me except with slugs


----------



## imissthesun (Jul 28, 2013)

I use DE in my garden and in my bedding areas. I also use it on my chickens and on my outside LGD to control mites and fleas. Yes, it is not as long lasting as some other chemical ways to control, but I would rather use it more often and know both my farm babies and I are eating pesticide free food  It has killed beetles and fleas and mites the way I was taught to use it. I was taught to actually use it as a fairly heavy dust, so I put some DE in a coffee can and blow across it with a leaf blower to get good coverage. I even used it on a friend's peacock for mites. Yes, I feed it as well - all new additions, in addition to the biosecurity screen, get wormed with safeguard while they are in isolation. That way if there is a severe worm infestation it gets knocked out. After that everyone just gets it added to their feed daily. I like DE, but I know I'm not in the majority. My livestock mentor is my wonderful Amish neighbor. We both use organic and natural treatments whenever possible and I only use traditional medications as a last resort. He even mixes my grain for me, so my goats get whole grains (corn, oats, and roasted soybeans). We both use the Fertrel line of all natural balancers as supplements. He has been doing things this way for over 20 years and his livestock and garden are the envy of the community, and I hope to follow in his footsteps with my own goats, poultry, ducks, rabbits and garden


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't sprinkle it in the pasture, as that could kill beneficial bugs like bees, butterflies, and other pollinators like beetles. Also spiders, who keep the fly population down. Very tempting, though, to say the least.


----------

